# Anyone have their birth control stop working?



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I guess I should clarify... I'm not pregnant







I've been taking bc for dysmenorrhea for eight years now







and then started taking it continuously (will have a period every 9 or 12 wks) two years ago for migraines. The past few months it's like it's not working! I'll get three days of migraines followed by a light period! Usually, I'll have my period (ironically, since starting the continous thing, the pain has increased







) and then the three days of migraines. But at least I know when they'll show up so I'm prepared. Now it's like my body is sick of these hormones and is taking over.Anyone else experience something like this? I have an appointment with my Gyn. on Thursday. I'm suspecting I may have to go off of the bc. That scares me to have to go back to the pain and the unpredicability of not only my period (I usually was on a 2/3 wk schedule), but of my migraines too. Maybe it's a sign that we should start tying to get pregnant.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

BCP's can actually give some people migraines







maybe your body has just adjusted to the dosage and is back to the migraines.. maybe you could try a different type of pill??


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I tried that back on the onset of my migraines, but didn't help. The only thing that helped was taking them continuously until a few months ago. I've looked into other triggers (ie - I eat too much sugar or not get enough sleep, etc.) and nothing stands out.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey







What type of BC pill are you on?My doctor first prescribed me the combined pill (oestrogen and progesterone) - i'd take it for 3 weeks and then have a week off to bleed *yum*, but as i've had severe migraines since puberty this was really not a good idea. My doctor is an ass.The oestrogen in the Pill can make migraines a lot worse, and knowing my medical history, the stupid Dr should have put me on the mini-Pill. I suffered horrific migraines on the combined Pill - worse than any pain i'd felt before, and believe me, i used to get hard-core migraines *hehe*.Anyway, i stopped taking his advice, went to see another Doctor and am now pretty much migraine free as i'm taking a mini Pill called Cerazette.It's stopped my periods completely (which is great for me as PMT aggrivated my IBS very badly) and hopefully my headaches too.I even get to sneak a little chocolate here and there. It doesn't go well with IBS but it also used to be a huge migraine-trigger food for me...along with cheese, red wine, coffee...all the good things in life







Good luck! xxx


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Sparkle*,That's very interesting! I'm currently on a combo pill (both progestin & estrogren), but have been on the mini pill in the past. I'll have to check on when I was on it because I can't remember if it was when I had these menstrual migraines or not.


----------

